# Mon Macbook s'éteint tout seul



## Yadhus (6 Août 2008)

J'ai un problème avec mon macbook:
En fait hier il s'est éteint tout seul j'écoutais de la musique et puis subitement il y a eu un petit bruit et l'écran est devenu noir, je l'ai tout de suite rallumé et lors de l'apparition de la pomme méme scénario, j'ai attendu une ou deux minutes et je l'ai rallumé, là il a démarré et il s'était éteint même pas après une minutes. Aujourd'hui je l'ai allumé et il fonctionne correctement 
Est-ce que ça peut lui arriver encore?
et puis je voudrais savoir si c'est grave comme problème 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Dexnation (6 Août 2008)

C'est peut-être stupide mais t'aurais pas manquer de batterie ?


----------



## jilune (6 Août 2008)

Mmmmh, chauffe-t-il beaucoup ? 

Essaye de voir les températures avec istat pro.

Car au delà d'une certaine température (90° je pense) le macbook va s'éteindre tout seul pour eviter les degats physiques. 

Quand tu as essayé de le rallumer, le processeur n'ayant pas encore refroidi, le mac s'est à nouveau eteint.

C'est peut-être tout autre chose, mais ma piste merite d'être etudiée


----------



## jereko1982 (8 Août 2008)

Essaye de voir les températures avec istat pro.


----------



## Yadhus (9 Août 2008)

wé vous aviez raison, la température était assez élevée, j'ai installé smcFanController pour éviter que ceci m'arrive une autre fois mais sinon depuis mon post ça ne m'est pas arrivé.
Merci les gars


----------



## Webandme (10 Août 2008)

Bonjour!
Mon mac a tendance à souvent s'étendre aussi lorsqu'il chauffe trop...
Alors je me demandais si c'était normal ou bien qu'il avait un problème?
Je sais que le mac n'est pas fait pour jouer mais quand même, j'aimerais pouvoir jouer à un simple jeux comme warcraft 3 ou avoir plusieurs application de lancé sans problème...


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2008)

NE PAS OUBLIER LE MODE RECHERCHE!!!!! 

Voir ici un fil déjà bien long

Si c'est un core duo, il y a de grande chance que tu ailles un RSS!


----------



## Webandme (13 Août 2008)

Le sujet date de 2006 avec 33 page que je devrais lire pour trouver un problème plus ou moins similaire? Car le début ne correspond pas. C'est assez décourageant... Je veux bien que ça soit les vacance mais quand même!:mouais:

Enfin bon voila les forum et moi ça fait deux! J'ai déjà utilisé le moteur de recherche pour trouver ce sujet avec un problème plus ou moins pareil


----------



## xao85 (13 Août 2008)

Les forums sont une une source à solutions mais il faut prendre le temps de chercher et pas demander sans cesse les solutions qui ont déjà été données!  

Je sais que quand on commence sur les forums, on connaît pas grand chose et c'est pas toujours simple. On est TOUS passé par là... Mais il serait sympa de rester agréable. 

Le problème dont tu me parles est casi sur celui du topique que je t'ai passé car moi je les ai lu ces 40 pages (c'est moi qui est créé ce topique! :rateau

Tu ne m'as pas répondu si ton processeur est un core duo ou core 2 duo?


----------



## Webandme (14 Août 2008)

Dans ce cas tu as bien du courage! Huhu
Mais voila tu es aussi le créateur du topic.
Tu l'as suivi depuis ses débuts donc moins de chose à lire

C'est un Core 2 duo!


----------



## xao85 (14 Août 2008)

Surveille la température du processeur, elle doit se situer entre 45° et 65° degré en moyenne!


----------



## Webandme (14 Août 2008)

Euh... Avec le widget y'a un machin qui s'appelle CPU A a 64 degrés, c'est ça?


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2008)

Cherche le widget istat pro.


----------



## Webandme (15 Août 2008)

Eh bien c'est avec ce widget que j'ai vu ça!

Sinon j'ai installer smcfancontrol.

Et globalement la température reste dans les environ de 60.

Elle dépasse cette température lors d'un lancement d'application gourmande...


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2008)

Avec trois applications qui tournent j'ai également 60° donc ton processeurs n'as pas de souci... Il est possible que ça soit la sonde comme à l'époque des core duo.


----------



## Webandme (15 Août 2008)

Et en explication de noob ça donne?:rose:


----------



## Messerskuss (27 Août 2008)

Salut. J'ai connu moi aussi aujourd'hui l'expérience de "mon ordi s'éteint tout seul", et passée l'envie de taper dans un mur (surtout lorsqu'il m'a fait le coup pour la troisième fois), j'ai cherché quelle pouvait être la source de mon problème. Je suis donc tombé sur ce topic, et bien que j'ignore si l'extinction subite de mon ordinateur est due à des problèmes de chaleur, j'ai pensé que ça pouvait être ce qui correspondait le mieux.

Maintenant, ma question, qui suit un peu les précédente : étant donné que mon processeur est un core duo,  quelle doit-être approximativement sa meilleur température lorsque j'utilise disons trois applications ?
Histoire de me faire une idée de la température "normale" de mon portable et ainsi savoir lorsqu'il chauffe trop...

Merci d'avance,
T.


----------



## playback (14 Février 2011)

xao85 a dit:


> Surveille la température du processeur, elle doit se situer entre 45° et 65° degré en moyenne!


Bonjour, j'ai un Macbook noir core duo qui date de 2007 ! le processeur monte jusqu'à 74°C sans même lancer d'application :-(
Dois je changer le processeur ou autre chose ? ou bien en racheter un autre ?
D'avance merci ;-)


----------



## xao85 (15 Février 2011)

playback a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un Macbook noir core duo qui date de 2007 ! le processeur monte jusqu'à 74°C sans même lancer d'application :-(
> Dois je changer le processeur ou autre chose ? ou bien en racheter un autre ?
> D'avance merci ;-)



Du moment qu'il ne s'éteint pas sans prévenir... Pas besoin de changer le processeur!


----------



## Lil.Tunechi (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour meme probleme mais encore plus bizarre mon macbook ne chauffe meme pas (TMP:42°) sa m'est arriver dejà 5 ou 6 fois je ne manquait pas de batterie et pour le rallumer il faut que je le branche a l'alimentation ensuite quand il se rallume la date et l'heure sont reinitialiser au janvier 2001 :s 
c'est un macbook 13" unibody de 2010 250 go , 2,26 GHz et il tourne sur OSX LION 
Merci de me repondre SVP .


----------



## idefix84 (27 Décembre 2011)

Lil.Tunechi a dit:


> Bonjour meme probleme mais encore plus bizarre mon macbook ne chauffe meme pas (TMP:42°) sa m'est arriver dejà 5 ou 6 fois je ne manquait pas de batterie et pour le rallumer il faut que je le branche a l'alimentation ensuite quand il se rallume la date et l'heure sont reinitialiser au janvier 2001 :s
> c'est un macbook 13" unibody de 2010 250 go , 2,26 GHz et il tourne sur OSX LION
> Merci de me repondre SVP .



Bonsoir,
Jamais eu ce souci sur un Mac, mais avec un pc je changerai la pile du bios, donc y a t'il l'équivalent sur Mac, je ne sais pas mais c'est une piste...


----------



## julynosoucy (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Est ce que tu as résolu ton probleme?
Jai le même problème avec mon mac book pro acheté en janvier 2011.
Cela a commencé il y a 6 mois environ : lordi séteignait spontanément quand il nétait pas branché au secteur, puis même quand il était branché !
L'ordi me disait Parfois : "batterie a changer immédiatement"
Il est reparti en réparation garantie où ils ont changé la carte mère. 1 mois plus tard je partais à létranger et le problème est réapparut à lidentique, sauf que mon mac nest plus sous garantie !!!
Coupures intempestives dès que lordi tourne avec internet + disque dur externe ou écouteurs ou même tout seul !
J'ai amené le mac chez plusieurs ishop et aucun n'arrive à faire le diagnostic car il n'arrive pas à reproduire assez fréquemment la panne (alors que pour moi c'est permanent....)

Merci


----------



## bill65 (3 Juillet 2012)

julynosoucy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est ce que tu as résolu ton probleme?
> J&#8217;ai le même problème avec mon mac book pro acheté en janvier 2011.
> ...



Bonjour tout le monde,
Je suis dans la même situation.
Cependant, j'ai un embryon d'explication. J'ai eu un geste d'énervement un peu excessif sur mon ordinateur, il y a de cela 1 mois et demi... Il a planté complètement : réinstallation de Lions / perte de toutes les données (les boules ! mais je l'ai bien mérité).
Bref, depuis, il tourne aussi bien qu'avant (ne chauffe pas plus qu'avant) mais il se met à s'éteindre inopinément. Et ce matin, il me l'a fait deux fois presque de suite...

Comme je ne suis plus sous garantie, je suis dans la m... si aucune solution ne me parvient.

Merci de vos réactions !


----------



## pitpit (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je possède un macbook unybody de 2008 et depuis un certain temps mon ordinateur chauffe et s'éteint je n'ai aucune idée d'ou vient le problème merci de votre aide .


----------



## xao85 (26 Août 2012)

Surement justement de la chauffe trop importante de celui ci! Le processeur ne supporte pas des chauffes excessive (100°)


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Août 2012)

Bah si pour le rallumé il a fallu que tu le branches sur secteur c'est que ta batterie est morte ... même si elle est affiché à 100% c'est ça une batterie morte 

Si il a encore de l'autonomie et que ce n'est pas ça le problème regarde du coté de la température également.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------



xao85 a dit:


> Surement justement de la chauffe trop importante de celui ci! Le processeur ne supporte pas des chauffes excessive (100°)


 
C'est 90° le T max du C2D (P7450)

105° peut être pour le dernier macbook blanc unibody (2010) flemme de verifier aha


----------

